# معرفة أكواد أعطال سيارات أوبل بدون جهاز



## م محمد بكر (18 يونيو 2011)

هذا الملف يحتوى على كيفية معرفة كود العطل لسيارات أوبل بدون الحاجة الى جهاز للكشف و بهذا الملف أيضا الأعطال المقابلة لكل كود. الملف بالمرفقات


----------



## المدامغة (30 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## yousef shadid (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## saad_srs (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## noo7 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## safwat azez (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور اخي الكريم*​


----------



## علي حوامده (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ديهوك (23 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## black88star (25 نوفمبر 2011)

يديك الف عافية 
متشكررين 
جزآك الله خير الجـــــــــــــــــــــزء 
شكراً


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (29 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات جميلة ومجهود رائع تشكر علية اخي الفاضل


----------



## usamasorial (6 ديسمبر 2011)

الله ينور كليكم يا اخوتي


----------



## وليد العتر (6 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## HALIM ELEC (7 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على العمل الممتاز تسلم أخي العزيز


----------



## الكدوة (12 فبراير 2013)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## alith (24 فبراير 2013)

الف شكر على الموضوع


----------



## سامح العوض (6 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا


----------



## سامح العوض (6 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## saber72 (22 مارس 2013)

كل الشكر


----------



## فارس البواب (22 مارس 2013)

thanks


----------



## دهب عادل (1 أبريل 2013)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ibrahim Assalaya (14 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ودجبل موية (24 أبريل 2013)

مشكوريييييين جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ahmed31916 (24 أبريل 2013)

اشكرك اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد كوستا (6 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## sayed .khersto (19 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alith (31 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

